# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Cài lại win bằng file GHOST!

## seosgnl001

hi các bạn!

pc của mình dùng windows vista utimate, và đã có ghost lại. bây giờ máy mình bị vấn đề, bị nhiễm virus nên phải cài lại win.
mình xin hỏi muốn sử dụng cái mình đã ghost lại đó (ghost image file .gho) để cài lại win thì mình phải làm như thế nào?
mình đã chép đĩa hiren's boot cd, mình rất dở về máy tính, mà thật sự mấy cái vụ cài win... mình không biết gì hết, lúc trước do người ta cài win dùm, bây giờ mình phải tự làm lại nên rất mong các bạn hướng dẫn chi tiết & cụ thể giúp mình với!

cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## seo3m

*hướng dẫn cách tạo file ghost, bung file ghost*

để cài 1 pc thường tốn rất nhiều thời gian, nếu tính cả softwares, driver … thì ít nhất cũng phải gần 2 tiếng đồng hồ.nhưng nếu như nhanh tay, sau khi cài máy xong rồi, bạn hãy tạo 1 bản sao lưu lại để phòng hờ khi hệ thống bị hư hay virus, chỉ cần bung file này ra với thời gian trên dưới 5 phút đồng hồ so với 2 tiếng đồng hồ ngồi cài lại.

dưới đây sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn cách tạo file image hay còn gọi là tạo file ghost bằng phần mềm rất thông dụng norton ghost 8.3 (bạn nên dùng hiren boot mới nhất , hiện giờ mới nhất là 9.5)

đầu tiên bạn cần có đĩa boot hiren cd. bạn cho đĩa này vào và boot bằng cd


sẽ hiện ra như sau:



​bạn chọn dòng 2. start boot cd
sẽ hiện ra tiếp. sau đó chọn 2. disk clone tools



​và chọn tiếp 2. norton ghost 8.3 nếu là đĩa mới thì phiên bản notron mới nha các bạn 


​chọn tiếp 6. ghost (normal)


​giao diện chương trình sẽ hiện ra như trong hình sau:


​để tạo file image chỉ 1 partition chứa windows (thông thường là vậy) thì làm như sau.
chọn local –> partition –> to image ( nghĩa là sẽ tạo bản sao từ partition này thành 1 file .gho duy nhất)


​tiếp 1 bảng sẽ hiện ra:


​bạn click ok nếu thông số đã đúng
và chọn partition cần tạo image, thường là partition đầu tiên, bạn chọn đầu tiên và nhấn ok


​sau đó 1 hộp thoại yêu cầu chọn nơi lưu lại file image này, bạn chọn ổ d, hay ổ e tùy ý. thường ổ d có dạng 1:2 [tên ổ đĩa].
sau đó bạn đặt tên cho file này và chọn save:


​một thông báo hỏi bạn có muốn nén file này lại để tiết kiệm dung lượng cho ổ cứng ko. bạn chọn high:

​và như cẩn thận, chương trình hỏi bạn có chắc muốn làm điều này ko. bạn chọn yes và đợi cho chương trình hoàn thành 100% là xong. (tốc độ làm việc tùy thuộc vào mỗi máy nhanh hay chậm)


​chương trình này còn có chức năng sao chép partition này sang partition khác:


​ổ cứng này sang ổ cứng khác:


​và khi windows bị hỏng hóc gì đó. bạn chỉ cần vào y chang như vậy, nhưng có thay đổi là chọn partition –> form image

​và bạn dò tới ổ đĩa bạn đã lưu file ghost này và chọn open

sau đó chọn lại ổ đĩa cần phục hồi thông thường là ổ đầu tiên, và cứ thế yes . đợi 100% là xong

----------


## duonglongtrong

thanks bạn rất nhiều!




> và khi windows bị hỏng hóc gì đó. bạn chỉ cần vào y chang như vậy, nhưng có thay đổi là chọn partition –> form image
> 
> ​và bạn dò tới ổ đĩa bạn đã lưu file ghost này và chọn open
> 
> sau đó chọn lại ổ đĩa cần phục hồi thông thường là ổ đầu tiên, và cứ thế yes . đợi 100% là xong


bạn cho mình hỏi là ở trường hợp của mình là chỉ làm từ chổ này thôi phải không? vậy làm sao để vào được đến đây, có phải *2. disk clone tools --> 2. norton ghost 8.3 --> ghost (normal)->* local –> partition –> form image > rồi chọn ổ c > yes > đợi 100% yes rồi khơi động lại máy phải ko
mình còn hơi mơ hồ vì chưa từng làm việc này,sợ sai chổ nào là tiêu hihi nhưng mình sẽ tìm hiểu kỹ, thanks a lot!

àhh, bạn ơi cho mình hỏi, mình có chép đia hiren's boot cd rồi để vào ổ cd và làm sao để nó ra đến chổ này:

----------


## tuyetbanggia

bạn cho đĩa ghost và chọn: boot cd
-sau đó bạn chọn mục 2 và nhấn enter.(partition disk..)
-chọn tiếp mục 2 và nhấn enter.(norton ghost 8.3)
-chọn mục 7 và nhấn enter đợi cho đến khi vào được trong ghost thì nhấn ok.(normal ghost).
trong ghost rồi thì: 
chọn partition / form image 
rồi nó hỏi mình nơi cất giữ file ghost cần bung ra . tìm tới nơi cất file ghost và nhấn open 
sau đó thì chương trình sẽ hỏi ta bung ảnh ghost này tại đâu . 
nhấn phân vùng mà ta cần bung ra và chọn yes khi đó nó sẽ tự động bung ra và chỉ mất chưa đến 5 phút hệ điều hành mới đã được khôi phục lại .nói khôi phục lại bởi vì cơ chế làm việc của ghost cũng như việc khôi phục một dữ liệu bị xóa đi .
:1eye:1eye

----------


## teenddeem

thanks bạn, vậy bây giờ mình ghost ổ c, rồi chương trình hỏi mình bung ảnh ghost này ở đâu, mình chọn lại ổ c lun, khi hoàn tất là sẽ khôi phục lại được ổ c phải ko

----------


## hangdambao00

hình như hai bạn đã hiểu nhầm ý của ghinng rồi.ý bạn ấy à muốn sử dụng bản ghost trong máy để cài lại win chứ ko phải tạo file ghost.như vậy bạn phải chon /2.start bootcd/disk clone loots/ norton ghost / ghost normal/ local / from image.sau đó trương trình sẽ hiện lên 1 bạng bạn nhấn ok để chon vào hdd.chon ổ đĩa chứa file ghost rồi ok.sau đó trương trình sẽ hiện lên 1 cái bảng chưa các ổ theo thứ tự c- d...bạn chọ ổ c . ổ đầu tiên để ghost trên ổ này.ok rồi chờ đợi trương trình chạy xong file ghost.lưu ý: bạn chọn ghost trên ổ khác thì nó sẽ cho dữ liệu của bạn đi luôn.nên bạn nên cẩn thận trong phần cài cuối cùng.rất nhiều người đã nhầm lẫn ghost sai ổ.hậu quả của nó gây thiệt hại rất nghiêm trọng.mặc dù đã có những trương tình khôi phục lại dữ liệu khi ghost nhầm ổ nhưng ko có bản quyền nó chỉ cho đọc những file rất nhỏ.muốn lấy lại đc hết thì bạn phải mua bản quyền phần mềm này.hoặc đem tới những nơi cấp cứu dữ liêu để xử lý.nhưng những nơi này bạn đem tơi để lấy dữ liệu giá rất đắt.có thể làm bạn giật mình đấy[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## gamevui5k

bạn ghost ổ nào thì không nên lưu file ghost ở ổ đó.....vì khi bung thì máy sẽ tự format lại...........

----------


## saobang

cẩn thận đấy nhớ. mấy tên cài lúc buồn ngủ là hay ghost nhầm lắm đấy. tỉnh táo vào nhé

----------


## tungcleverfood

hi, cảm ơn rất nhiều về những hướng dẫn cũng như lời khuyên góp ý của các bạn!
mình vừa ghost lại máy được rồi, máy tính trở về trạng thái ban đầu, cũng hơi cực vì phải cài lại một số soft; dù sao cũng đở hơn là phải cài mới lại win hihi.

ah, cho mình hỏi thêm cái này với! sao máy tính của mình toàn tiếng anh mà *chổ chỉnh & hiển thị ngày giờ lại là tiếng việt*. lúc đầu cài win người ta cài tiếng việt, rồi mình bảo chỉnh lại tiếng anh. bây giờ gosh máy lại nó trở lại tiếng việt. làm sao để chỉnh sang tiếng anh vậy các bạn!

----------


## UyenVy

thì do là trước khi ghost người ta để tiếng việt cho bạn .còn sau đó bạn bảo người ta chuyển tiếng a thì file ghost trước đó là tiếng việt là đúng rồi 

muốn chuyển lại tiếng a bạn vào control panel / lock language ang region bạn chọn lại múi giờ chọn múi giờ của nước nào mà bạn muốn




> mình vừa ghost lại máy được rồi, máy tính trở về trạng thái ban đầu, cũng hơi cực vì phải cài lại một số soft; dù sao cũng đở hơn là phải cài mới lại win hih


bạn muốn không cài phải lại soft mỗi lần khi ghost thì bạn hãy cài soft đầy đủ rồi tạo file ghost mới .lần sau bung file ghost này sẽ được luôn soft

----------


## thethaotamchinh

thanks bạn tuanthiem nhiều nhé! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

